# [Diskussion] Apple iPod touch 5G



## Daxelinho (9. Juli 2011)

Hi!

So, nun ist es endlich so weit: Der "neue" iPod Touch 5G wurde auf der Apple Keynote vorgestellt. "Neu" deshalb, weil es im Grunde genommen der alte ist, mit ein paar Verbesserungen, die da wären:
- Neue Farbe, die wohl größte Neuerung: Es gibt den Kult-Player nun auch in Weiß!
- Günstiger (8GB -> 189 €; 32 GB -> 289 €; 64 GB -> 389 €)

Er wird ab dem 7. Oktober 2011 vorbestellbar sein und ab dem 12. Oktober lieferbereit sein. Natürlich ist wieder mit Lieferenpässen zu rechnen.

Sonst bleibt vorerst alles beim alten, außer noch, das dieser mit der neuen Software, iOS 5, ausgeliefert wird. Aber das war's auch schon 
Um ehrlich zu sein, ein wenig enttäuschend..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Laut einer Meldung von PCWelt soll im September "eine große Veröffentlichung" anstehen. Auf dieser soll das neue iPhone 5G,  das iPhone 4GS, das iPad 2+ oder / und das iPad 3 vorgestellt werden. Eventuell wir auf dieser (aufgrund der Tatsache, das bisher alle neuen iPod-Generationen im September vorgestellt und kurz darauf in den Verkauf gegangen sind) auch der neue iPod Touch 5G vorgestellt. Also ich bin jedenfalls guter Dinge, das dem so ist (auch wenn es nur "Gerüchte" sind, und man diesen nicht allzu viel Glauben schenken darf).

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskusionen*

Interessiert mich relativ wenig.
Muss für so etwas überhaupt ein eigener Thread erstellt werden?


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskusionen*

Warum nicht? Für die, dies interessiert und sich kein iPhone leisten können (oder wollen) oder noch zu jung sind (ich (14)), für die ist ein iPod (wenn es was von Apple sein soll) optimal. Und darüber kann hier diskutiert werden 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskusionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Für die, dies interessiert und sich kein iPhone leisten können (oder wollen)oder noch zu jung sind (ich (14)), für die ist ein iPod (wenn es was von Apple sein soll) optimal. Und darüber kann hier diskutiert werden
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


Interessant, bei sowas direkt mal einen Fehler in Überschrift haben...
Ich könnte jetzt damit einen Kommentar abgeben, in dem ich davon auf Appleleute schliesse, aber ich lasse das mal.
BTW, dieser Kommentar soll eine nette Bemerkung des falschen Titels sein.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskusionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Für die, dies interessiert und sich kein iPhone leisten können (oder wollen) oder noch zu jung sind (ich (14)), für die ist ein iPod (wenn es was von Apple sein soll) optimal. Und darüber kann hier diskutiert werden
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 Da bist du in nem Apple Forum doch viel besser aufgehoben

Und ja, Diskussion schreibt man mit zwei s.

btw. was ist eigentlich das Mindestalter um sich hier anmelden zu dürfen?


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Es war nur so eine Idee, für die, die Apple (und auch den iPod touch) mögen eine Disku*ss*ionmöglichkeit zu bieten.

PS: Wenn ihr auf die Uhrzeit achtet (23:11) und im Hinterkopf behaltet (was ihr aber nicht wissen könnt ), dass ich die Nachricht mit meinem iPod geschrieben habe, dann ist dieser Rechtschreibfeheler doch zu verzeihen, oder?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Es war nur so eine Idee, für die, die Apple (und auch den iPod touch) mögen eine Disku*ss*ionmöglichkeit zu bieten.
> 
> PS: Wenn ihr auf die Uhrzeit achtet (23:11) und im Hinterkopf behaltet (was ihr aber nicht wissen könnt ), dass ich die Nachricht mit meinem iPod geschrieben habe, dann ist dieser Rechtschreibfeheler doch zu verzeihen, oder?
> 
> ...


 Immer die Appleboys und ihre Fanboyorgasmen, ich kenne das bei keiner anderen Firma!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Fanboyorgasmen



Was bitteschön ist ein Fanboyorgasmus? 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Eigentlich sollte hier über den iPod touch 4G diskutiert werden... Ich überlege, ob ich das Thema nicht einfach schließe...


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was bitteschön ist ein Fanboyorgasmus?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho
> ...


 Das, was du dir darunter vorstellst.
Ich finde, du hättest den Thread hier nicht erstellen sollen, Apple ist ein kritisches Thema und der achsotolle 5G ist noch nicht einmal bestätigt!?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

OK ,dann wird das hier bis auf weiteres geschlossen...

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

~closed~


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> ~closed~


 Das muss BTW ein Mod oder Ad machen 
Einfach PN an einen Farbigen(...) da unten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Immer die Appleboys und ihre Fanboyorgasmen, ich kenne das bei keiner anderen Firma!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Ist auch kein Wunder bei so vielen Hatern die sachliche Diskussionen ausufern lassen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Wunder bei so vielen Hatern die sachliche Diskussionen ausufern lassen.


 Was hat das damit zu tun?
Ich kenner viel mehr "APPLE IST GEIL, JUNGE"-Leute als "APPLE IST SCHEI*E"-Leute, aber alles rein subjektiv.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Dann lass sie doch ihren Spaß haben, du musst niemandem deine Meinung aufzwingen


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Ezio schrieb:


> Dann lass sie doch ihren Spaß haben, du musst niemandem deine Meinung aufzwingen


 Mache ich nicht, ich habe nur Erfahrungen geschrieben.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Juli 2011)

Jetzt schließen oder nicht?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Jetzt schließen oder nicht?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 Mach' es doch, wenn du kannst...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Lass es doch einfach offen.
ist doch egal.


----------



## Mistadon (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Lass es doch einfach offen.
> ist doch egal.


 Nicht unbedingt, denn die "Diskussion" von faceless und Ezio wird ausufern und weitere werden dazukommen. Schon entsteht ein wildes hin und her von Beleidigungen, Beschuldigungen und falschen Fakten. Kommt häufig vor, deswegen sollte das schon geschlossen werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Mistadon schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, denn die "Diskussion" von faceless und Ezio wird ausufern und weitere werden dazukommen. Schon entsteht ein wildes hin und her von Beleidigungen, Beschuldigungen und falschen Fakten. Kommt häufig vor, deswegen sollte das schon geschlossen werden.


 Genau das wird passieren.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

IOS IST *******, ANDROID FTW !!!







PS: Das war Ironie. Beides ist sehr gut, man muss wissen was einem besser gefällt. Bevor das hier in einen Fanboy-Krieg ausartet


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> IOS IST *******, ANDROID FTW !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du scherzkeks 
hoffentlich liest auch jeder deine letzte Zeile


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> hoffentlich liest auch jeder deine letzte Zeile


 
Ich wills hoffen


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Außerdem ist Itunes unter Windows und Linux, eine Qual oder erst gar nicht vorhanden.
Dabei sind Linux und OSX, beides Unix-änliche System!


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Für Linux gibts kein iTunes, aber sehr gute Alternativen.


----------



## hydro (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Schön dass die Diskussion iPhone/Android auf alle Produkte projezierbar ist. 
Kann mir einer ein vergleichbares Produkt der Konkurrenz zeigen? Der iPod 4G ist ausgezeichneter mp3 Player und der iPod 5G wird es hoechstwahrscheinlich auch werden. Verstehe auch nicht warum dieser Thread angeblich keine Daseinsberechtigung hat, es gibt deutlich unnützere Seitens des Newssystems


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ich habe mal gelesen das der Soundchip nicht so gut sein soll stimmt das?


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ja, stimmt.
Sicher gibt es besseres: Der Galaxy Player


----------



## hydro (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Woher hast du die Info, dass der Galaxy Player eine bessere Ausgabe hat? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Signal digital zu übertragen, wie bei iPod Docks?

Soundchip? Der DAC ist in der Klasse recht brauchbar und die OPAmps sind auch ganz ok.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Toll, was ist Ipod Docks? Ich habe kaum Ahnung von der Apple Sekte. (nur Spaß, nicht persönlich nehmen)

Auf jeden Fall ist das Gerät (Galaxy Player) in den augen vieler ein sehr ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ich hatte den Galaxy Player auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber der vergleichsweise hohe Preis und der Speicherplatz von höchstens 16GB hat mich dann doch bei meinem iPod Touch 3. Gen. bleiben lassen. (32 GB)


----------



## hydro (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Toll, was ist Ipod Docks? Ich habe kaum Ahnung von der Apple Sekte. (nur Spaß, nicht persönlich nehmen)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist das Gerät (Galaxy Player) in den augen vieler ein sehr ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent.



Du weisst nicht was eine Dockingstation ist? Übrigens keine Erfindung von Apple...

Konkurrenz kann es möglicherweise sein, aber sicherlicht nicht Grundlos weitestgehend unbekannt, der iPod ist für seinen Preis ein gutes Gerät, wenn man natürlich Apple als prinzipiell Böse ansieht ist es natürlich keine Alternative zum Galaxy.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Klar kenne ich dockingstation´s.
Aber Ipod Docks hat sich so nach so einem Apple Zeug angehört.
Außerdem habe ich selbst einen Touch 2G. Wird aber seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr von mir genutzt.


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juli 2011)

Um mal was zum Thema beizutragen:
Ich glaube der iPod Touch 5G wird sich wie alle seine Vorgänger stark am iPhone orientieren. Arg viel zu verbessern gibt es in meinen Augen nicht, vielleicht spendiert Apple ihm ja nen leicht stärkeren Prozessor und verlängert die Akkulaufzeit. Gut möglich, dass sie auch das Display etwas überarbeiten.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Um mal was zum Thema beizutragen:
> Ich glaube der iPod Touch 5G wird sich wie alle seine Vorgänger stark am  iPhone orientieren. Arg viel zu verbessern gibt es in meinen Augen  nicht, vielleicht spendiert Apple ihm ja nen leicht stärkeren Prozessor  und verlängert die Akkulaufzeit. Gut möglich, dass sie auch das Display  etwas überarbeiten.


Das sehe ich ähnlich, ich finde, dass sie den (4G) schon sehr gut gemacht haben. Wobei man in meinen Augen nur die Kamera, die Akkulaufzeit und die CPU verbessern kann. Das Display ist mit einer Auflösung von 960x640
 (326 ppi) meiner Meinung nach schon sehr gut. Und das Design sollten sie lieber nicht an das iPhone 4G anpassen, die Eckigheit finde ich überhaupt nicht schön. Und dann erst diese Dicke von unglaublichen 9mm...

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Werde dass dann wohl vorerst auflassen


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich werde erst über einen iPod nachdenken, wenn Apple folgende Nachteile beseitigt hat:
- iTunes(zwang)
- Keine Erweiterungskarte
- Kein FLAC

Das sind für mich alle Killerargumente.
Ansonsten ist der Preis ziemlich hoch, die Kamera brauche ich nicht.
Beim Musikhören fahre ich mit meinem Sansa Clip besser.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Hi!



> - iTunes(zwang)


OK, dass wäre nicht schlecht, aber meinung nach ist mir das recht schnuppe.



> - Keine Erweiterungskarte


Gut, in dem Punkt kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Das nervt mich momentan auch derbe an meinem 4G, der hat nur 8GB . Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht das Geld für ne 32er. Nun bereue ich es aber, dass ich net gewartet habe. Bin der Einzige aus meiner (alten) Klasse, der nen 4G mit 8GB hat. Alle anderen (ca. 10) haben 32 GB .



> - Kein FLAC


Weiß net genau, was das ist, aber laut Wikipedia "_Free Lossless Audio Codec (engl. Freier verlustfreier Audio-Kodierer/-Dekodierer_)" ist es nicht unwichtig bei einem MP3-Player. Natürlich ist dafür aber auch ein richtiges Equipment erforderlich. Mit den Apple-KH wird man vermutlich keinen Unterschied merken...

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Es gibt genug andere Programme die mit dem iPod syncen können, da ist "Zwang" nicht sehr passend.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Ezio schrieb:


> Es gibt genug andere Programme die mit dem iPod syncen können, da ist "Zwang" nicht sehr passend.


 Dann halt statt "iTuneszwang" "Datenversorgung ohne Tools im Explorer"...



Daxelinho schrieb:


> (...)
> Weiß net genau, was das ist, aber laut Wikipedia "_Free Lossless Audio Codec (engl. Freier verlustfreier Audio-Kodierer/-Dekodierer_)" ist es nicht unwichtig bei einem MP3-Player. Natürlich ist dafür aber auch ein richtiges Equipment erforderlich. Mit den Apple-KH wird man vermutlich keinen Unterschied merken...


 Die Apple-KH sind wirklich ...
Und mit denen höre ich auch nicht 
Aber FLAC = (für mich)MUSS.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dann halt statt "iTuneszwang" "Datenversorgung ohne Tools im Explorer"...


 
Ein Tool ist doch nicht schlimm und komfortabler als der Finder. Du kannst iTunes sogar so einstellen, dass du von jedem Rechner Musik rüber ziehen kannst ohne zu syncen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ein Tool ist doch nicht schlimm und komfortabler als der Finder. Du kannst iTunes sogar so einstellen, dass du von jedem Rechner Musik rüber ziehen kannst ohne zu syncen.


 Evtl gibt es da viele Möglichkeiten, aber einfach USB-Kabel rein, Explorer auf und gut ist finde ich besser.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Evtl gibt es da viele Möglichkeiten, aber einfach USB-Kabel rein, Explorer auf und gut ist finde ich besser.



Da rüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten... Und genau das wollen wir hier ja nicht tun.
Sage das nur, damit nicht wieder sowas wie am Anfang rauskommt 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Freue mich, dass ihr / wir hier jetzt so schön und ohne Beleidigungen o.Ä. diskutieren  So soll es ja schließlich sein.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ob Flac ein muss ist muss jeder selber entscheiden. Dafür kann der Ipod andere verlustfreie Formate.
Ansonsten bin ich mal auf den Preis gespannt!


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Immer die Appleboys und ihre Fanboyorgasmen, ich kenne das bei keiner anderen Firma!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



so nett ich dich auch finde aber müsst ihr immer Apple schlecht machen und Androide was in vielem nicht besser ist in den Himmel loben (ich besitze beides ) und kann daeum auch guten Gewissens sagen wenn das iPhone gejailbreaked ist kann es nicht weniger als ein Androide...

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ich mag Apple persönlich nicht so. Liegt aber an Apple selber und deren Politik zB Laufwerk aus dem Mini raus und das MacBook eingestellt. Was gar nicht geht sind die Glare-Displays bei den MacBooks, ich kenne die allgemeine nur die allgemeine Problematik der Glare-Displays.
Eigentlich sind die Ipods intressant, die aktuelle Gen. ist mir zu unpraktisch.


----------



## Ezio (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Optische Laufwerke sind die Vergangenheit, es gibt viel einfachere und effizientere Wege zur Datenübertragung. Hab mein Laufwerk nur zur Installation benutzt und das ist mit Lion eh überflüssig. Das MacBook war ein Verlustgeschäft wegen vielen Defekten, also logischer Schritt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> so nett ich dich auch finde aber müsst ihr immer Apple schlecht machen und Androide was in vielem nicht besser ist in den Himmel loben (ich besitze beides ) und kann daeum auch guten Gewissens sagen wenn das iPhone gejailbreaked ist kann es nicht weniger als ein Androide...
> 
> MfG


Ich lobe Android nicht in den Himmel, aber schlechter als iOS ist es nicht.
Mir passen die Geräte von Apple nicht, bei allen ist man in der Applewelt gefangen und es ist teuer, alle n00bs denken, Apple sei das allerbeste und ich soll meine Fresse halten...
Apple ist für den 0815 User geschaffen, und der bin ich nicht; Deswegen ignoriere ich alle Apple Produkte, aber diese Boys nerven mich gewaltig, bei Android, Windows, (Desktop-)Linux ist das nicht der Fall.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe einen iPod Touch 4G und bin mit ihm zufrieden. Trotzdem finde ich dass es an der Geschäftspolitik und den Produkten von Apple so einiges auszusetzen und zu verbessern gibt, wie beispielsweise und vor allem dass man auf ewig an Apple gebunden ist. 
Aber wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Mp3 Player mit guter Musik- und Videofunktion und ordentlichen Apps ist, dann sollte man Apples iPods durchaus in die engere Wahl nehmen.


----------



## Micha77 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich persoenlich werde mir niemals einen ipod holen.Wegen der Unindeividualität.Ich meine jeder 3. Jugendliche hat einen ipod touch!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ich richte mich bei meiner Wahl nach der Qualität der Produkte. Mir ist dabei egal wie viele so etwas haben.


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich werde mir niemals einen ipod holen.Wegen der Unindeividualität.Ich meine jeder 3. Jugendliche hat einen ipod touch!


 Stimmt. 
Aber lass sie doch, wenn sie das Teil mögen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Gibt scheinbar neue Infos: Apple: iPod Touch wächst zum Mini-Tablet


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Mit 3G Modul könnte der per JB sicher zum iPhone umfunktioniert werden.


----------



## jensi251 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

3g ist nicht gleich telefonieren,


----------



## hydro (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> 3g ist nicht gleich telefonieren


Stimmt, gibt ja nicht nur hundert verschiende VoIP Apps im Store. SMS werden über Cherry, BiteSMS, WhatsApp versendet und schon hat man quasi ein vollwertiges iPhone... Einzige das fehlende Mikro sollte einem das ganze vermiesen.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Der aktuelle touch hat doch bereits ein Mikro


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Aber nur in den Kopfhöhrer oder?


----------



## Abufaso (27. Juli 2011)

Nö. Direkt neben der Kamera auf der Rückseite


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Kann ich doch nicht wissen


----------



## Daxelinho (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Bin gerade aus meinem Berlin-Urlaub wiedergekommen. Es würde mich echt richtig freuen, wenn der iPod ein 3GS-Modul hätte 
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass hier ja jeder mal posten kann, was er am neuen iPod besser haben möchte als beim 4G und was so bleiben kann (soll).

Ich fange dann mal an:
Das sollte er neues bieten:
- evtl. 3G-Modul (wie läuft das eigentlich? Sim-Karte? Kostenlos?)

Was soll verändert werden:
- Größe (größeres Display)
- Preis  (oder wenigstens gleich)
- Kamera (5MP ?)
- Besserer Prozessor (Dual-Core A5)


LG
Daxelinho


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Juli 2011)

-Besserer Lautsprecher
-Bessere Kamera (5MP 720p Aufnahmen)
-Bessere mitgelieferte In Ears
-Höhere Lautstärke (ist mir egal was die Franzosen wollen)

Das war's so


----------



## X Broster (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Hab mir im September einen 4G 32gb gekauft, weils damals keine aktuellen Android Smartphones im 300€ bereich gab. Und glaubt mir, nach drei Tagen haben sich die 300 Ocken mehr als gelohnt. Nie habe ich für Technik so gern Geld ausgegeben. Beim touch stört mich auch das fehlende 3G modul und kein GPS Chip. Aber nu, das war vorm Kauf klar. Ansonsten göttlich.

Da ich nun flüssiger auf dem Konto bin, wirds nen iPhone, aber vom nächsten touch wünsche ich mir:
Technisch:
-bessere Kamera(Videos sind gut, Bilder nicht)
-ips Display
-bessere Kopfhörer
-512mb Speicher, dank toller ios-verwaltung ruckelt zwar nichts, aber es ist nervig, dass nach zwei speicherfressenden Apps bei der nächsten schon ausgelagert werden muss
-bitte die ipad 2 Rückseite, das Chrom verursacht nur microkrazer und ist ohne Hülle auf Oberflächen das absolute Gegenteil von Rutschfest

Software:
Tja, IOS läuft absolut geschmeidig und wurde bis in die hinterste Ecke optimiert
-hauptsächlich die Funktionen, die man in IOS5 gesehen hat und, dass der Nachfolger sich so eng am großen Bruder orientiert wie die jetzige Generation

Ob es ein 3G Modul benötigt, kA... Ein GSM Modul ohne Internetzugang wäre ganz praktisch.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Juli 2011)

OMg du hast den Nachfolger des iPhone 4, das 4g?
Scherz beiseite, es gibt nur dass iPhone 4.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



X Broster schrieb:


> Hab mir im September einen 4G 32gb gekauft, weils damals keine aktuellen Android Smartphones im 300€ bereich gab. Und glaubt mir, nach drei Tagen haben sich die 300 Ocken mehr als gelohnt. Nie habe ich für Technik so gern Geld ausgegeben. Beim touch stört mich auch das fehlende 3G modul und kein GPS Chip. Aber nu, das war vorm Kauf klar. Ansonsten göttlich.


 Hast du auch schon mal ein Android Gerät gehabt. Scheint mir nicht so.


----------



## syn0ox (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



PEG96 schrieb:


> OMg du hast den Nachfolger des iPhone 4, das 4g?
> Scherz beiseite, es gibt nur dass iPhone 4.


 
Pssst, schau mal ganz unauffällig nach, wie der Thread heißt, in dem du diesen doch etwas merkwürdigen Kommentar hinterlassen hast. Danach frage dich einfach mal selbst, was er in einem Thread über den iPod touch der 5. Generation (5G) wohl mit 4G gemeint haben könnte. Tipp: Das iPhone ist es nicht.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Pssst, schau mal ganz unauffällig nach, wie der Thread heißt, in dem du  diesen doch etwas merkwürdigen Kommentar hinterlassen hast. Danach frage  dich einfach mal selbst, was er in einem Thread über den iPod touch der  5. Generation (5G) wohl mit 4G gemeint haben könnte. Tipp: Das iPhone  ist es nicht.



Danke  

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## PEG96 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

MMH lass mich nachdenken........Es ist ein iPod, richtig?

Weitergluckscheiss, es gibt nur den Ipod 32gb(Generation wird später genannt)


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*

Ich möchte das die Produktion eingestellt wird.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: iPod touch 5G Diskussionen*



> Ich möchte das die Produktion eingestellt wird.



Warum?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

Weil das gegen Patente verstößt.


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Weil das gegen Patente verstößt.


 
Gegen welche?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

Als ob du die alle kennst?


----------



## Daxelinho (30. Juli 2011)

> Als ob du die alle kennst?



1. was meinst du genau damit?
Nein, ich kenne nicht alle, deshalb frage ich ja 
2. Meinst du den iPod oder den Thread.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2011)

Natürlich pod, was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun?


----------



## Daxelinho (31. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich pod, was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun?



KA, aber gegen was für Patente soll der denn bitte verstoßen?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (1. August 2011)

Hat doch keinen Sinn mehr hier.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Hat doch keinen Sinn mehr hier.



Ich verstehe nicht so ganz... Wenns keinen Sinn mehr hat, dann poste hier doch einfach nicht solche unbegründeten Anschludigungen.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

Die fünfte generation soll ja einen Funkchip drinnhabeb der umts unterstützt.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Die fünfte generation soll ja einen Funkchip drinnhabeb der umts unterstützt.



Jep, und das wäre schon cool. Hoffentlich kommen da dann nicht die 120 € 3G Aufschlag (iPad2-Beispiel) drauf. Dann wären dass nämlich
8 Gb = 349 €
32 Gb = 419 €
64 Gb = 519 €

Und dann kann man schon darüber nachdenken, sich ein iPhone zu holen...

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (1. August 2011)

Ja, wir haben deine News alle gelesen.
Kann aber genauso gut ein Fake sein, ein Bild beweist nichts.

Ja eben, da ist der Galaxy Player besser. Wer 500€ für nen Ipod ausgibt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir haben deine News alle gelesen.
> Kann aber genauso gut ein Fake sein, ein Bild beweist nichts.
> 
> Ja eben, da ist der Galaxy Player besser. Wer 500€ für nen Ipod ausgibt ist selbst schuld.



Da haste recht


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Ja, wir haben deine News alle gelesen.
> Kann aber genauso gut ein Fake sein, ein Bild beweist nichts.
> 
> Ja eben, da ist der Galaxy Player besser. Wer 500€ für nen Ipod ausgibt ist selbst schuld.



Wenn du so sehr gegen den iPod bist, wieso schreibst du dann in einen *iPod*-Thread? Ich verstehe die Logik da hinter nicht, es interessiert mich aber auch garnicht.
Naja, viel Spass mit deinem Galaxy Player 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wir werden im September sehen


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du so sehr gegen den iPod bist, wieso schreibst du dann in einen iPod-Thread? Ich verstehe die Logik da hinter nicht, es interessiert mich aber auch garnicht.
> Naja, viel Spass mit deinem Galaxy Player
> 
> LG
> ...



Diese streiterein gab es schon immer obwohl ich glaube das steve jobs mit larry page und sergey brin ein bier trinkt.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Diese streiterein gab es schon immer obwohl ich glaube das steve jobs mit larry page und sergey brin ein bier trinkt.



Ob es Bier ist, glaube ich lässt sich auch drüber streiten 

Naja
LG
Daxelinho


----------



## jensi251 (1. August 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wenn du so sehr gegen den iPod bist, wieso schreibst du dann in einen *iPod*-Thread? Ich verstehe die Logik da hinter nicht, es interessiert mich aber auch garnicht.
> Naja, viel Spass mit deinem Galaxy Player
> 
> LG
> ...



Ich bin neutral und auf kein Gerät versteift. Ich bin auch *nicht pro* Galaxy Player. Ich will damit nur eine Alternative anbieten. Aber anscheinend seid ihr etwas (oder etwas mehr) nur auf den Ipod fokussiert.
 Wie gesagt habe ich derzeit selbst einen Ipod. Also bin ich nicht aus Prinzip etwas gegen Apple, sondern weil ich ein Gerät besitze, welches meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überbewertet wird. Klar, die ersten beiden Generationen waren ein Meilenstein, aber auf ewig das selbe Produkt mit nur wenig Änderungen weiterführen? Das wird halt irgendwann langweilig, ist mit dem Iphone und warscheinlich auch mit dem Pad dasselbe.
Mich stört es ebenfalls, das Samsung schon die dritte Galaxy S Generation herstellt. Irgendwann ist meiner Meinung nach Zeit für etwas komplett neues und dies am besten spätestens nach 3 Generationen.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Ich bin neutral und auf kein Gerät versteift. Ich bin auch *nicht pro*  Galaxy Player. Ich will damit nur eine Alternative anbieten. Aber  anscheinend seid ihr etwas (oder etwas mehr) nur auf den Ipod  fokussiert.
> Wie gesagt habe ich derzeit selbst einen Ipod. Also bin ich nicht aus  Prinzip etwas gegen Apple, sondern weil ich ein Gerät besitze, welches  meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überbewertet wird. Klar, die ersten  beiden Generationen waren ein Meilenstein, aber auf ewig das selbe  Produkt mit nur wenig Änderungen weiterführen? Das wird halt irgendwann  langweilig, ist mit dem Iphone und warscheinlich auch mit dem Pad  dasselbe.
> Mich stört es ebenfalls, das Samsung schon die dritte Galaxy S  Generation herstellt. Irgendwann ist meiner Meinung nach Zeit für etwas  komplett neues und dies am besten spätestens nach 3 Generationen.



OK, wenn das so aussieht: Ich stimme dir übrigens zu, ich finde es ebenfalls ein wenig doof, dass es nicht soo viele Neuerungen gibt, aber ich finde dennoch, dass Apple eine gute und qualitativ hochwertige Marke ist. Der support ist erstaunlich, denn lassen sie sich aber offenbar ordentlich in Rechnung stellen. Anders ausgedrückt: Die Preispolitik ist alles andere als fair, aber z.B. finde ich den Galaxy Player auf amazon überhaupt nicht. Und außerdem ist man ja (leider) ein Leben lang an Apple gebunden, da man ja auch unzählige Apps kauft und dafür auch wieder viel ausgibt, die will man dann natürlich weiter nutzten...

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wir sind hier nicht unbedingt auf Apple bzw. iPod versteift, wie wollen hier nur über den iPod diskutieren, da es ja ein iPod-Thread ist. Dennoch können wir ja auch über einen anderen diskutieren. Aber ich finde über den nix. Kannst du mir pls Infos über den geben?


----------



## jensi251 (1. August 2011)

Siehst du.
Man kann also doch miteinander auskommen.
Den Galaxy Player gibt es derzeit noch nicht in DE. Er wird aber eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz sein, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Siehst du.
> Man kann also doch miteinander auskommen.
> Den Galaxy Player gibt es derzeit noch nicht in DE. Er wird aber eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz sein, da bin ich mir sicher.



Wann kommt der denn? Werde mal einen Blick riskieren 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. August 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> OK, wenn das so aussieht: Ich stimme dir übrigens zu, ich finde es ebenfalls ein wenig doof, dass es nicht soo viele Neuerungen gibt, aber ich finde dennoch, dass Apple eine gute und qualitativ hochwertige Marke ist. Der support ist erstaunlich, denn lassen sie sich aber offenbar ordentlich in Rechnung stellen. Anders ausgedrückt: Die Preispolitik ist alles andere als fair, aber z.B. finde ich den Galaxy Player auf amazon überhaupt nicht. Und außerdem ist man ja (leider) ein Leben lang an Apple gebunden, da man ja auch unzählige Apps kauft und dafür auch wieder viel ausgibt, die will man dann natürlich weiter nutzten...
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho
> ...


 Du hast vollkommen Recht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

> Du hast vollkommen Recht.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Leider 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Kennt jemand ne Website, wo Apple-Infos und Gerüchte auftauchen? Dann könnte ich ein wenig mehr Dinge posten


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2011)

Könnte es sein Apple den Ipod zu einem "kleinen" Iphone macht?
Komme wegen dem 3g darauf und wegen dem größen Display des Iphones.
Hier geht es um ein "low-budget" Iphone: http://www.macrumors.com/2011/08/05...ller-experience-for-potential-low-end-iphone/


Gerüchte:Mac Rumors: Apple Mac iOS Rumors and News You Care About


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Touch Update. Apple: iPod touch jetzt auch in Weiß - Golem.de

Irgendiwe entäuschend.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, der neue iPT ist echt enttäuschend.. Werde heute Abend nochmal alle Details auflisten 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Oktober 2011)

Starpost akktualisiert.
Offiziele Infos angefügt 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

Sonderlich viele Neuerungen bringt der ja nicht, nur die weisse Farbe, iMessage und iCloud. Hardwareseitig keine Verbesserung, im Gegensatz zum iPhone 4S, das ist schon schwach. Wenigstens den Dual Core A5 Chip hätte man verbauen können.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Oktober 2011)

Zufällig habe ich gerade einen kaputten iPod Touch hier liegen 
Soweit ich das aber verstanden habe, ist mit iOS 5 der iTuneszwang weg? Das wäre echt super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das aber verstanden habe, ist mit iOS 5 der iTuneszwang weg? Das wäre echt super!



Was?! Das wär natürlich echt klasse.  Kann man dann die Musik per Explorer draufladen oder wie?


----------



## biohaufen (5. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig habe ich gerade einen kaputten iPod Touch hier liegen
> Soweit ich das aber verstanden habe, ist mit iOS 5 der iTuneszwang weg? Das wäre echt super!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Jo! Ist alles in einem "Einrichtungsbildschirm"!


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das so verstanden, das man den iPT ohne PC bzw. iTunes in Betrieb nehemen kann..
Falls man das wircklich im Explorer geht ist das echt cool..
Aber ich bleibe bei meinem iPT 4G und dann iOS 5, dann habe ich das auch alles 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## turbosnake (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch andere Weiße MP3 Player?

Wobei ich die Aufpreise für mehr Spreicher übertrieben finde.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Oktober 2011)

> Gibt es eigentlich auch andere Weiße MP3 Player?
> 
> Wobei ich die Aufpreise für mehr Spreicher übertrieben finde.


1. KA
2. Ja, das stimmt, Speicher ist bei weitem nicht so teuer.. nichtmal das falsh-laufwerk bzw. die 56 GB rechtfertigen keinesfalls 200 € Preisaufschlag..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2011)

Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder raus..
Wisst ihr ob man bei dem Update auf iOS 5 die Apps und/oder Musik neu draufspielen muss? Ich nutze einen iPod Touch 4G. 

Danke.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. November 2011)

> Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder raus..
> Wisst ihr ob man bei dem Update auf iOS 5 die Apps und/oder Musik neu draufspielen muss? Ich nutze einen iPod Touch 4G.
> 
> Danke.



Also ich muste es 
Aber bei mir waren auch viele Fehler, konnt also nicht aus einem Backup wiederherstellen  Muste mal googlen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Itzel (22. November 2011)

Backup machen davor und dann wieder Backup drauf dann sollte alles da sein


----------



## NexusEXE (23. November 2011)

Ich würde sagen, dass die neuen iphones den ipod allein von den speicherkapazitäten her überflüssig macht.


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

> Ich würde sagen, dass die neuen iphones den ipod allein von den speicherkapazitäten her überflüssig macht.



Das verstehe ich nicht 
ein iPhone ist um einiges teurer als ein iPod.
Und hat ein paar andere Funktionen


----------



## Abufaso (23. November 2011)

Nur für die Apps bzw. Musik macht ein iPhone nur wenig Sinn, also ist der iPod Touch auch nicht überflüssig.


----------



## NexusEXE (26. November 2011)

Itzel schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich nicht
> ein iPhone ist um einiges teurer als ein iPod.
> Und hat ein paar andere Funktionen



So weit ich weiss, wollte apple unbedingt verhindern, dass es ein 64er iphone gibt.


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch andere Weiße MP3 Player?


 
Gibts einige. Am prominentesten: Samsung Galaxy S Wifi 4.0 4 Zoll weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Ansonsten haben Soundspezialisten wie Cowon, iRiver etc. noch was auf Lager, allerdings sind die Dinger so teuer, dass die iPod gar nicht mehr so teuer erscheinen. Dafür bekommt man auch viel Klang für das Geld.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Ist zwar ein Handy aber trozdem danke.

Wie gut ist eigentlich der Ipod klanglich?


----------



## jensi251 (26. November 2011)

Schlecht, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein Handy aber trozdem danke.
> 
> Wie gut ist eigentlich der Ipod klanglich?


 
Das ist kein Handy, sondern Samsungs Gegenstück zum iPod.

Das iPod klingt ok, der Bassabfall ist recht schlimm. Die neuste Generation machts etwas besser, aber an die Audioqualität vom iPhone kommen die nicht ran. Da hat Apple offensichtlich nicht nur beim Bildschirm gespart.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Warum heißt es dann Samsung Galaxy S, das war doch ein Andoidphone.

Was sind dann gute MP3Player? Oder soll ich dafür einen Thread aufmachen(hier oder im Soundforum?).


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum heißt es dann Samsung Galaxy S, das war doch ein Andoidphone.
> 
> Was sind dann gute MP3Player? Oder soll ich dafür einen Thread aufmachen(hier oder im Soundforum?).


 
Keine Ahnung, der heißt im Ausland auch Galaxy Player.

Wenn man nach Audioqualität geht landet man eigentlich immer bei Cowon, z.B. 
Cowon D3 Plenue Review | Anything But iPod 
Cowon C2: the Real D2 Successor | Anything But iPod 
Cowon S 9 MP3-/Video-Player 3,3 Zoll 32 GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Abufaso (26. November 2011)

Redet ihr hier von der Klangqualität der verbauten Lautsprecher oder von der Qualität der D/A Wandler?


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Redet ihr hier von der Klangqualität der verbauten Lautsprecher oder von der Qualität der D/A Wandler?


 
Glaubst du ernsthaft wir diskutieren über die eingebauten Quäckelautsprecher?  Der DAC macht übrigens nicht alles aus, der preamp macht auch ne Menge.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Ich brauch eigentlich auch kein großes Display.


Der Ipod sieht in Weiß besser aus!


----------



## jensi251 (27. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum heißt es dann Samsung Galaxy S, das war doch ein Andoidphone.
> 
> Was sind dann gute MP3Player? Oder soll ich dafür einen Thread aufmachen(hier oder im Soundforum?).


 Das ist wirklich ein Player. Telefonieren kann man damit nicht.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. November 2011)

Doch, das ist ein Smartphone 
Genau wie das Samsung Galaxy S2 und das S Plus 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Iceananas (27. November 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Doch, das ist ein Smartphone
> Genau wie das Samsung Galaxy S2 und das S Plus
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 
Guck nochmal genau hin. Der volle Name ist Galaxy S WiFi, quasi Galaxy S ohne Telefon...


----------



## Daxelinho (27. November 2011)

Mh, ok. Dann wird's wohl so sein. Habe echt nicht aufs WIFI geachtet 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist eingentlich die Klangqualität?
Wenn es dazu schon Tests gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2011)

Test:iPod Touch 5G - Test - CHIP Online

Man kann mit dem Ding kostenlos SMS Verschicken.


----------

